# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Home Cinema] SAMSUNG HT-TZ212 PROTECT ΠΡΌΒΛΗΜΑ

## andrew321

Καλησπέρα σας 

 Έχω το HT-TZ212 και όταν το ανοίγω μου βγάζει την ένδειξη protect και σβήνει.
   Το πήγα για επισκευή και το μαγαζί μου είπε ότι καλύτερα να αγοράσω άλλο, παρά να το κάνω επισκευή.

   Επειδή δεν μου πηγαίνει η καρδιά να το πετάξω χωρίς να το πειράξω λίγο, το άνοιξα, δεν είδα κάτι που να φαίνεται καμμένο στις πλακέτες και το ξαναέκλεισα.!!!!

   Μήπως έιχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φτάιει?  Έψαξα στο δίκτυο και εδώ και είδα ότι σε μερικούς έχει κάψει μερικές αντιστάσεις ενώ σε άλλους κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο ή κάποιο πυκνωτή, αλλά οπτικά δεν βλέπω κάτι.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Μήπως για κάποιο λόγο υπερθερμαίνεται; Protect σημαίνει ...προστασία και το ότι αμέσως μετά σβήνει μπορεί να είναι αυτό. Έχει ανεμιστήρες; Λειτουργούν όλοι καλά; Επίσης μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα με την τροφοδοσία.

----------


## andrew321

Κώστα καλησπέρα 

    Το protect το βγάζει επειδή κάπου βλέπει βλάβη (είται σε κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο είτε σε μια από τις υπόλοιπες πλακέτες (dvd, ενισχυτής) από ότι έχω καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα και  σύμφωνα με ξένα forum, είναι κοινό πρόβλημα της samsung. 
    Δεν υφίσταται πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης γιατί δεν έχει λειτουργήσει καν και σβήνει. Ο ανεμιστήρας δεν ξεκινά καν (τον δοκίμασα με τροφοδοτικό άλλο και δουλεύει).

    Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

----------


## lepouras

Ανδρέα δεν ξέρω τη γνώσεις έχεις στα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά να ξέρεις είναι μπελαλίδικα. μια φορά ασχολήθηκα με ένα και αυτό για χάρη φίλου και έφτασα να βρω τουλάχιστον 4-5 βραχυκυκλωμένους πυκνωτές σε διάφορα σημεία της κεντρικής πλακέτας  και ένα καμένο σταθεροποιητή που έδινε την τάση που δούλευε το protect  :Lol:  αν θυμάμαι καλά.
πάρε το σχηματικό και ξεκίνα μετρήσεις.

https://elektrotanya.com/samsung-ht-.../download.html

----------


## andrew321

Γιάννη καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

   Δεν θα έλεγα ότι το κατέχω τόσο ώστε να κάνω μόνος μου την επιδιόρθωση και δεν έχω και εξοπλισμό για να ελένξω τους πυκνωτές πάνω στο κύκλωμα, εκτός από ένα πολύμετρο του κιλού!!!.
   Από το να το πετάξω πάντος θα το δοκιμάσω με το σχηματικό και βλέπουμε, αρκεί να μην καώ........... μιας και μιλάμε για 250V σε ορισμένα σημεία της πλακέτας.

----------

